# Cats like to watch each other play?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When one of them plays, the other stares at them all the time. I wonder if they enjoy watching each other play or what?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine enjoy playing chasing and wrestling with each other, but if I'm playing with them, only one play with me at the time, and the other will watch until its her turn. They don't play toy together either. My guess is that because wild cats usually don't compete or coorporate in hunting (lionesses are exceptions), so even pet cats today inherite that behavior.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When Shepherd Book plays... MowMOw watches him like he's a complete moron. He has a look of total contempt on his face.

If MowMOw is playing with something Shepherd Book has to horn in and play with it too, which causes MowMOw to storm off in a huff.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Jordan party crashes play time. It like she thinks we will forget about her lol. The other three are fine taking turns, but if one of them is playing or getting attention, Jordan gets in there like a dirty shirt lol.


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

Libby watches the kitten play a lot, but I think it's because she wants a turn!  Whenever it's LIbby's turn, Annie (kitten) runs in and steals it. I've bought a second cat dancer, and I try my best to do both at once, but hyper, crazy Annie runs back and forth between both of them...sigh


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's very interesting insight! And yes, it's one play session per cat... My arm hurts!


----------

